# Ski Sundown Friday 12/5



## downhill04 (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody interested in a night session at Sundown this Friday night? I will be there around 7 until closing.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2008)

A possibility for me.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> A possibility for me.



Likewise. But I might save the chip until Sunday night. They're talking about a storm Sunday now.


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Likewise. But I might save the chip until Sunday night. They're talking about a storm Sunday now.


As long as they're open Sunday night... 

Temps look like they'll be in the right spot again come Friday. Woohoo!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Likewise. But I might save the chip until Sunday night. They're talking about a storm Sunday now.



Storm you say??? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## migs 01 (Dec 2, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Anybody interested in a night session at Sundown this Friday night? I will be there around 7 until closing.


Possibly.  I'll let U know.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Likewise. But I might save the chip until Sunday night. They're talking about a storm Sunday now.



Looks like I may be going Sunday night instead of Friday night....


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks like I may be going Sunday night instead of Friday night....



Well, don't plan around a forecast for 5 days out. I might try to squeeze in a session with my daughter Friday afternoon/evening.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll be there one night or the other, but both nights aren't likely...


----------



## migs 01 (Dec 4, 2008)

out for tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like I'll be skiing both Friday night and Sunday night.  Are you still planning on being there Downhill??


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks like I'll be skiing both Friday night and Sunday night.  Are you still planning on being there Downhill??



Nice. A full report including digital media is expected. Thank you for your cooperation.


:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice. A full report including digital media is expected. Thank you for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> :razz:



I'll see what I can do... 8)


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks like I'll be skiing both Friday night and Sunday night.  Are you still planning on being there Downhill??



Yes I will be there. I probably will not be able to get up there until around 7.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks like I'll be skiing both Friday night and Sunday night.  Are you still planning on being there Downhill??



Brian what time are you going to be there tonight? I will be wearing my typical yellow easy to spot jacket. It's looking like a 7:30-close for me.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Brian what time are you going to be there tonight? I will be wearing my typical yellow easy to spot jacket. It's looking like a 7:30-close for me.



I'll be there around 7, probably.  I just sent you a PM..


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 5, 2008)

I will be there tonight, possibly with Randi. She is not sure. She has today off and may opt for a day session. So I should be there anywhere from 5:30 to 6:30.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I will be there tonight, possibly with Randi. She is not sure. She has today off and may opt for a day session. So I should be there anywhere from 5:30 to 6:30.



Awesome!  See you there.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I will be there tonight, possibly with Randi. She is not sure. She has today off and may opt for a day session. So I should be there anywhere from 5:30 to 6:30.



I might have the Mrs. with me as well. She is still up in the air but I have a feeling she will join us.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 5, 2008)

I’m leaving the office now. Heading home to throw the equipment in the car and attach the camera to my helmet for follow along video shots. See everyone in a couple hours.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I’m leaving the office now. Heading home to throw the equipment in the car and attach the camera to my helmet for follow along video shots. See everyone in a couple hours.



Sweet!  Helmet cam stoke!  I forgot you had that thing. 

If you're lucky you might catch the illusive dumper air... :lol:


----------



## jack97 (Dec 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll see what I can do... 8)



is the bump run still in good shape?


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 5, 2008)

on location - temptor is closed tonight- icy bumps. I repeat: temptor closed tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2008)

jack97 said:


> is the bump run still in good shape?



Check back for a report tonight...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 5, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> on location - temptor is closed tonight- icy bumps. I repeat: temptor closed tonight.




oh snap.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> oh snap.



Thanks for pointing that out!  She posted while I was and had missed it...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2008)

I called the welcome center who insisted that Temptor was still open with snowmaking going on, but I called Randi to double check and she said their was a rope across it and ski patrol indicated that it would be closed for the night... Bummer!  I saved myself a trip and downhill half a trip at least...


----------

